# Powerlead antenna



## jakenl (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi.
I have an X-Trail T30 2007 and have swapped the Xanavi system for an aftermarket system.
Now, the radio reception is poor. Seems that the antenna has an amplifier which must be fed with battery power.
I can't find the connector on the harness in the radio boot. Service manual is also very poor of info about this.
Who knows where this connector (Y/R) can be found in the harness on the radio side...is it on the TMC-connector?
Also, the tweeters give barely any sound output.

Please help.


----------



## alariedave (Mar 14, 2019)

Same here!
Also, which kit did you use to fit your aftermarket head unit? Double din?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

As far as I know the battery power to the antenna amplifier is in the harness with the antenna shielded signal lead; it may be a DIN connector that plugs into the audio unit. You'll probably most likely need an adopter cable for your aftermarket unit. Here's a good web site to visit:

https://www.crutchfield.com/S-blbfhS3LEPk/

I've used Crutchfield in the past; they have been very helpful and they do carry a lot of adopter kits.


----------



## alariedave (Mar 14, 2019)

jakenl said:


> Hi.
> I have an X-Trail T30 2007 and have swapped the Xanavi system for an aftermarket system.
> Now, the radio reception is poor. Seems that the antenna has an amplifier which must be fed with battery power.
> I can't find the connector on the harness in the radio boot. Service manual is also very poor of info about this.
> ...


Any luck? Same problem here! No sound from the tweeters and radio sucks...


----------

